# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  संतरा करता है मदद वजन घटाने में

## Krishna

जैसा कि आपको पता है वजन कम करने का पहला नियम है कि आप जितनी कैलोरी का उपभोग करें उससे अधिक कैलोरी खर्च करें। अगर रोजाना यह अंतर 500 कैलोरी का हो तो आप सप्*ताह में बामुश्*किल आधा किलो वजन कम कर पाएंगे। संतरा इस मामले में आपको वजन कम करने में मदद कर सकता है। संतरे में मौजूद पोषक तत्*व और कम कैलोरी की मात्रा के कारण यह वजन कम करने की चाह रखने वालों के लिए फायदेमंद होता है।संतरा मीठा होता है इसलिए यह मीठा पसंद करने वालों की तृष्*णा को भी शांत रखता है। हालांकि वजन कम करने के लिए आपको संतुलित आहार और व्*यायाम का सही मेल रखना होगा। दूसरे शब्*दों में कहें तो वजन कम करने के लिए संतरे से जादुई असर की उम्*मीद न करें।

----------


## Krishna

.................................

----------


## Krishna

*फाइबर से भरपूर*संतरे में मौजूद घुलनशील फाइबर आपको वजन कम करने में मदद करता है। फाइबर भूख को नियंत्रित करता है। यह पानी से भरा होता है जो भोजन को आपके पेट में अधिक समय तक रोके रखने में मदद करता है। ऐसा देखा गया है कि जो लोग अधिक फाइबर का इस्*तेमाल करते हैं, वे अन्*य लोगों की अपेक्षा पतले होते हैं। वेल्*नसिया संतरे में 3 ग्राम फाइबर होता है। जो किसी पुरुष की रोजाना फाइबर आवश्*यकता का 8 फीसदी और महिलाओं की रोजाना की फाइबर आवश्*यकता का 12 फीसदी होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*जूस नहीं संतरे का सेवन करें*अगर आप वजन कम करना चाहते हैं तो संतरे का जूस पीने के बजाय संतरे का सेवन करें। संतरे के जूस में संतरे की अपेक्षा अधिक कैलोरी होती हैं। संतरे के एक गिलास जूस में संतरे की अपेक्षा दोगुनी कैलोरी होती हैं। अगर आप रोज संतरे के जूस के स्*थान पर संतरे का सेवन करें तो इससे आप साल भर में 19 हजार से ज्*यादा कैलोरी बचा सकते हैं। इसके अलावा संतरे का जूस पीने से आपकी भूख भी शांत नहीं होती, क्*योंकि इससे फाइबर निकल चुका होता है।

----------


## Krishna

कुछ और टिप्स ... 

अगर आप सामान्*य संतरों का सेवन करते-करते थक गए हैं तो आप संतरे से बनी रेसेपीज भी आजमा सकते हैं। पालक के सलाद में संतरे का मेल करें। आप दही में भी संतरा डालकर उसका सेवन कर सकते हैं।

----------

